# How big is the BR-01 92 really?



## _Rand_ (Apr 21, 2010)

I've always thought that Bell & Ross watches would be too big for me at the 46mm they quote on their site as I have slightly over 6.5" wrists. Pictures make it hard to tell dimensions, but other than it looking somewhat thin compared to the divers I normally wear it's hard to judge.

However today I noticed they have printable "life size" models of their watches, so I figured, what the hell, printed out and tried it.

And its TINY.

So I broke out a measuring tape and checked and its 46mm including the crown and about 22mm straps.

Is this right? Have I just been mislead by the square shape all this time and the watch is actually not really all that big? I'd say from the print out its appears smaller than some of my 42mm watches, and certainly smaller than my MSAR.

So is my printer just spitting this thing out slightly smaller than it actually is, or is it really 46mm with the crown?


----------



## justyli (Feb 16, 2008)

You're wrong.

The diameter of my BR01-92 is 46mm without and 50mm including the crown.

The strap is 34mm with 24mm at the lugs.


----------



## ctujack (Mar 9, 2009)

46 X 46mm is a big watch. I've had both the BR01 & BR03 and for me the 42mm version works that best.


----------



## _Rand_ (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, thats just the thing, I thought it was huge, then saw the printable bit on the site, and it came out pretty small, so I measured it, and it came out as 46mm with crown. If had come out at some oddball size I would have assumed it printed slightly off. But at the same size they say the watch is I wasn't entirely sure if it just printed at like 95% size, or if it was 46mm including crown and they were just exaggerating with the whole XXL thing.

46mm square is a pretty big really, though not the biggest watch I've seen.

Perhaps a little to big for me, I'm not too sure.


----------



## BigStreet (Oct 30, 2009)

Trust me and go with the 03 series. The 01 series looks like a wall clock on your wrist. Kind of like a guy driving a truck with a 12" lift. Gives the wrong message, if you know what I mean


----------



## _Rand_ (Apr 21, 2010)

Heh.

I suppose the issue is that it's square. Non-round watches tend to look and feel a lot bigger than they are, so a 46mm square watch will look bigger than a 46mm round.

I suppose the real question now is a BR02 or BR03, and Black/White or Black/Orange dial.

I suppose the BR03 is less traditional looking, so it has that going for it. At any rate it will be a while before I decide on a B&R or something else entirely.


----------



## Mr Cicada (May 26, 2010)

I have found that the BR 01 is a little too big, and the 03 is a little too small. IMO the black 01 looks smaller on the wrist as the PVD coating makes it look aesthetically smaller but the SS looks a little large and overwhelming for a watch/clock on your wrist. 

The 03 SS looks perfect i think.

It might be worth looking at the chronographs in the 01 and 03 as they have more intricacies on the face that can effect the eye when viewing. e.g. a BR 01 92 can look a bit bland and big, hence looking like a wrist clock, but the 94 can add another layer to the eye that makes it seem a little smaller and more complex if that makes sense.

Also, I have a friend that is a pilot (both commercial and competition) and he has stated more than once that the BR 01 would never be worn in reality as it is too big, the 03 he said is much more manageable and probably why the French Airforce chose the 42mm size for the aviation spec.

Just a few a thoughts.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Mr Cicada said:


> I have found that the BR 01 is a little too big, and the 03 is a little too small. IMO the black 01 looks smaller on the wrist as the PVD coating makes it look aesthetically smaller but the SS looks a little large and overwhelming for a watch/clock on your wrist.
> 
> The 03 SS looks perfect i think.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

right.
i have the Steinhart 48mm Nav-B. that wears a bit smaller than the 01 .!


----------



## matrixcode (Oct 10, 2008)

i think they wear "small", they are pretty thin compared to a lot of watches. i have a 6.75 wrist and love the 42mm


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

unlike a round 46MM watch, the strap is much close into the watch and higher up on the wrist, which basically fits a 7" flat wrist perfectly... so while you are definately flashing alot of steal, the biggest factor in a watch looking to large is the lugs overhanging the wrist. I havent see a 46MM round watch that didnt wear larger. When I hold this up to my G.Grand fathers 19th century pocket watch, its the same exact sized dial so this 20th century feminine small watch trend was just a passing phase perhaps ha. I would agree, if your not a physically imposing person, stick with the BR03.


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

I have both a Br01 & a Br03, and I have to just say I have to go with the Br01, to me it make the br03 look like a toy...I'm not a tall or big person (5"5), but I power-lift and my wrist size is 7.5in. So I think it basically comes down to your own personal taste and comfort zone.


----------



## Crmsnraider (Jun 23, 2010)

I most likely have the smallest wrist of you all at six inches, I've had thevpleasure of owning one of the full instrument line, and they all look great and fit even better. If you think it looks big, just takes time to get used to a change in size, although the fit can't be bad, as I wear it on the last hole and they're all perfect fit on rubber oem.:thanks


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

not a problem for rambo types lol


----------

